# VW died while driving and now won't start



## ShaddG1973 (Jul 9, 2016)

Ok, so I just bought a 2010 Tiguan. While driving down the road, the engine just shut off with ZERO warning. After pulling over, I tried to restart, but only a "click." Now, I have EXCELLENT power to everything in the car, lights, A/C, radio....EVERYTHING, but it won't start. I even tried jumping the battery just in case, but nothing. the fact that I have power (good power) through out the vehicle tells me its not the battery OR the alternator...... Im stumped!!! Help!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ShaddG1973 said:


> Ok, so I just bought a 2010 Tiguan.,....


You have given no information to work on. Talk to the person you bought it from.


----------



## frisbeeguy (Jul 11, 2015)

Sounds like the timing chain jumped, which caused the engine to die due to a failed timing chain tensioner. The 2009-2013 Tiguan models were affected with this issue, and VW did an unofficial fix (u pay the $$ to replace the tensioner)....first step is to scan the car with VAG-Com...otherwise tow the car to the dealer.


----------



## ShaddG1973 (Jul 9, 2016)

The car won't even turn over now......if it was the timing chain, wouldn't it still attempt to start/turn over/crank? I had it towed to the dealership.....they won't be able to really investigate until tomorrow, BUT, he did tell me they tested the battery and it was good, so he "THINKS" that the engine could be completely seized. I don't think its seized due to the fact that there was ZERO warning before it shut off... no oil pressure light, no funny sounds or vibrations, and the temp was sitting right at 185/190 where it was supposed to be.and it has the correct amount of oil, and the oil looks good.... it literally just shut off. Thoughts?? 

Thanks!


----------



## ShaddG1973 (Jul 9, 2016)

frisbeeguy said:


> Sounds like the timing chain jumped, which caused the engine to die due to a failed timing chain tensioner. The 2009-2013 Tiguan models were affected with this issue, and VW did an unofficial fix (u pay the $$ to replace the tensioner)....first step is to scan the car with VAG-Com...otherwise tow the car to the dealer.



The car won't even turn over now......if it was the timing chain, wouldn't it still attempt to start/turn over/crank? I had it towed to the dealership.....they won't be able to really investigate until tomorrow, BUT, he did tell me they tested the battery and it was good, so he "THINKS" that the engine could be completely seized. I don't think its seized due to the fact that there was ZERO warning before it shut off... no oil pressure light, no funny sounds or vibrations, and the temp was sitting right at 185/190 where it was supposed to be.and it has the correct amount of oil, and the oil looks good.... it literally just shut off. Thoughts?? 

Thanks!


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Another vote for timing chain. Doesn't have to be warning before a failure.


----------



## ShaddG1973 (Jul 9, 2016)

if it were the timing chain.....wouldnt the engine still turn over when i attempt to start? I know it prob WOULDNT start, but shouldn't it still turn over?


----------



## frisbeeguy (Jul 11, 2015)

I believe the engine won't crank if the valves are bent....I just read up on past Tiguan issues on google and vortex...lol....or it could be a VW sensor XD...One thing I learned about owning a VW...don't count on the instrument cluster or vagcom to warn you of a problem....you'll only know about the issues once u experience them, and then u have to take apart the top of ur engine a bit. ...we'll see what the dealer says.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

frisbeeguy said:


> ........One thing I learned about owning a VW...don't count on the instrument cluster or vagcom to warn you of a problem....you'll only know about the issues once u experience them......


And what make vehicle is different than that? :screwy:


----------



## ShaddG1973 (Jul 9, 2016)

*Thanks guys*

So, all of you were correct .... even though this VW had the updated tensioner, the timing chain still slipped, causing major damage to the engine, bent valves..... the entire engine needs to be replaced. Thank you for the tips and info guys....greatly appreciated!! Ill update this thread if i find out anymore info worthy of posting


----------



## frisbeeguy (Jul 11, 2015)

really surprised that the timing chain slipped with the updated tensioner.


----------



## goldengrill2020 (18 d ago)

Hi everyone, I have my tiguan 2011 2.0T, the engine turn off when I barked . I finished barked then I moved the gear to P then,the engine shuts down, then I tried to start it but it didn't work so I stopped.. Then I saw the check engine light turn on the dashboard, I went to check the engine oil and it was too low !! I was so lucky the car stopped in my parking!! I think I need to add Castrol oil 5L ? or what is the best recommended oil type for it ? I need your help to figure out it with me please ! Before the dealer cut me half 😂. Thank you


----------

